# My GTR 34 VSPEC 2 & FD Type Rs Series 8



## Hojikira (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi boys and girls, im new here from Australia. This is my 2 of my rides, hope u all like it. I just got the GTR 34 lest then 2 weeks. Planning to build the engine, already got a 20 inch wheels for it but havent put them on yet and new custom paint next yr :runaway:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice Cars dude and welcome. But 20" on a skyline is a shame! Don't do it. 19"x9.5" are perfect!

Cheers


----------



## lucky shot (Jul 12, 2006)

awesome cars mate, i can only hope to have one like them when i finish uni!

white R34 = my fave skyline


----------



## Hojikira (Sep 17, 2007)

joker69 said:


> Nice Cars dude and welcome. But 20" on a skyline is a shame! Don't do it. 19"x9.5" are perfect!
> 
> Cheers


Yeah i know wat u mean but to many ppl got 19 inch so i thought want to do it something different. This is the pic of the 20" i got for the car at the moment, will be using it for the car show after the custom paint finish.


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

some people have too much money. oh how i envy them lol. Lovely cars mate.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

custom paint sounds awefull:nervous:


but first: welcome on the board.


----------



## AdiNX (Aug 15, 2007)

the cars look awesome.. i can't say in words how much i envy you :|
could you tell us what you have in mind for the Skyline's paintjob?


----------



## Hojikira (Sep 17, 2007)

AdiNX said:


> the cars look awesome.. i can't say in words how much i envy you :|
> could you tell us what you have in mind for the Skyline's paintjob?


Thanks for ur comments and welcome boys, this is the colour i plan to get.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice @ both cars. I love the hood on the RX7.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

@ D34THROW

okey...but i think the skyline don't drive well with 20"..but it's your car and you must know it...and like it.

The color is from the signal skyline?


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

20" bling wheels and 'custom paint'? YUK! 

I like the wheels on the 2nd pic of the RX7, advans?


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

hate you!!!! you own my two favourite cars.rubbing salt in a wound comes to mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

jameswrx said:


> 20" bling wheels and 'custom paint'? YUK!


kinda have to agree here....

dont adore the look of the signal R34 (although, its *kind off* nice with all the stickers on it)....

20" are atleast 1" to big tbh

RX7 looks well though! dont overdo them...both please!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Andy106 said:


> some people have too much money. oh how i envy them lol. Lovely cars mate.


just goes to show that money does not equal taste!! but each to their own right? Kudos on having 2 nice cars.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

welcome mate. lots of good info here. 20" will look cool but you'll find the best rubber with 18's. 



Andy106 said:


> some people have too much money.


no such thing man!

oh yeah... just don't paint it pink!


----------



## Hojikira (Sep 17, 2007)

joker69 said:


> @ D34THROW
> 
> okey...but i think the skyline don't drive well with 20"..but it's your car and you must know it...and like it.
> 
> The color is from the signal skyline?


The 20 inch im going to used it only for car show, not for daily driving. The colour is from the signal skyline 

Thats how is going to look like when the 20 is in, im going to flare the guard 2inches and used camber kit to fit on the 20".


----------



## Hojikira (Sep 17, 2007)

jameswrx said:


> 20" bling wheels and 'custom paint'? YUK!
> 
> I like the wheels on the 2nd pic of the RX7, advans?


Yeah the Rx7 is advan wheels


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

D34THROW said:


> The 20 inch im going to used it only for car show, not for daily driving. The colour is from the signal skyline
> 
> Thats how is going to look like when the 20 is in, im going to flare the guard 2inches and used camber kit to fit on the 20".



uke: :banned: IMO of course...


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Another Skyline dies a horrible blingy death


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

C_h_a_z said:


> Another Skyline dies a horrible blingy death


At the end of the day, there are plenty of R34's about not to have to worry about 1 or 2 or how ever many getting blinged up. Now if it was another Ferrari replica hitting the streets using (as always a 330 GT chassis and drive), then i'd be a bit concerned. One because its a waste of a very good chassis and drive, and 2, there arent that many really good 330's about anymore. But an R34 thats had custom paint and some big wheels can be changed back to original, more aquired taste when needs be, and at a reasonable cost.
Dont really see the problem with it. Not my cup of tea always, but not the end of the earth either.


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

i think its good to se a bit of variety. just don`t use the halfords mesh like in the picture!!! thats yke


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

i love those wheels but they do look too blingy which pisses me off.dont want to look like a chav but you wouldnt get a chav driving a 34! the colour of the signal car i think is over the top but is the only car in that complex colour and should really stay like that.why copy be unique? 34gtr is a great car left untouched.


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

I live in the same state as deathrow, not many GTR owners of Australia know of these forums....

He got the car at a good price, as i knew the previous owner and was asked to buy the car but decided to go a different route. 

Personally i wouldnt paint it, it will lose its authenticity and no one will ever buy it with the paint change, secondly some dickless idiot will key it to piss you off purely cause they know it is a full respray when keyed.

Mazzora paint isnt cheap, and good luck getting it!

I dont know why people buy GTR's if they are not going to use them for their purpose, but each to their own. There is always a crowd of people wanting to become known for a car, rather than own the car to become a competitor of speed and challenge.

Anyways, the car is "immaculate" previous owner called it that.... It is a 2001 V Spec II with full original log books, is in the most newest condition i have ever seen for a GTR. Not a single problem, lets hope it stays that way.

Good luck and see you around...

GT51R


----------



## Hojikira (Sep 17, 2007)

GT51R said:


> I live in the same state as deathrow, not many GTR owners of Australia know of these forums....
> 
> He got the car at a good price, as i knew the previous owner and was asked to buy the car but decided to go a different route.
> 
> ...


Yeah~yeah i remember u now, will be looking forward to see u doing the project on ur car. You are right not much ppl come to this forums from Australia. Pretty interesting to share with other ppl around the world. I got think about what u saying some dickless idiot will key it to piss you off purely cause they know it is a full respray when keyed. I dont used the car everyday or every week anyway, i only go to the special cruise so i think should be fine if i paint it . As for the engine im thinking going to leave i stock since the car still very low km and just play the looks. See how it goes next yr, i might be selling it when i finish it .


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

just remember if you paint it, you'll have problems selling it as there are only 9 in the state and they are gettin more expensive gradually.... Authenticity is the key.... It sells a lot easier that way.


----------



## Hojikira (Sep 17, 2007)

GT51R said:


> just remember if you paint it, you'll have problems selling it as there are only 9 in the state and they are gettin more expensive gradually.... Authenticity is the key.... It sells a lot easier that way.


Yeah, i know wat u mean. Anyway plans might change next yr. See how it goes


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

what about when nissan bling the 34 with MNP 111, i would have to say the a good genuine car from the factory would be worth more, But each to his own. It is very hard to remove the best parts and style of a 34.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

D34THROW said:


> Yeah i know wat u mean but to many ppl got 19 inch so i thought want to do it something different. This is the pic of the 20" i got for the car at the moment, will be using it for the car show after the custom paint finish.


What wheel is this?? thats some dish.


----------



## Hojikira (Sep 17, 2007)

pupsi said:


> What wheel is this?? thats some dish.


They are work meister forged wheels


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

meister s2


----------



## Hojikira (Sep 17, 2007)

GT51R said:


> meister s2


Yeah Meister S1 2P, thats wat they call them in japan


----------



## cranky gtr (Sep 21, 2007)

i like the signal paint job am i the only person here what likes it any way iys up to you mate what color you spray it


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

Awesome cars!
I own a gtr and FD as well


----------



## BokboKGuN (Sep 27, 2006)

The cleanest 34 GT-R I have seen in perth  It's really immaculate as the previous owner described his car.. If it was for sell during the time I was looking for 1 and at that price, I would had bought it straight away..


----------



## Hojikira (Sep 17, 2007)

BokboKGuN said:


> The cleanest 34 GT-R I have seen in perth  It's really immaculate as the previous owner described his car.. If it was for sell during the time I was looking for 1 and at that price, I would had bought it straight away..


Lol...Never mind u can buy it next yr. i keep it for u....


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

think next year there will be a cheap gtr for sale, itl just need to be painted white again, and instal facory wheels lol


----------

